# Cold Weather Shooting



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I've set up a catch box in my shop and while insulated, the temperatures are in the mid to low 40's. My shooting absolutely sucks right now. I'm all over the place. I'm wondering if that's how cold weather affects your shooting, or if abnormalities manifest differently for everybody? I've seen some describe the cold as power depleting, but I've been shooting 3/8 with TB Silver, 7/8 x 3/4, for a couple of weeks now and any lack of zip isn't as readily apparent as the lack of consistency. I'm missing by 6-7 inches at 33 ft. and there's no pattern to it. I haven't shot this poorly since late in my Tard phase. Gotta be the cold, right?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tubes or gum rubber perform much better in the cold. I've made a few videos this year shooting in -10 degrees


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We all have bad days . Walk away and come back relaxed . It's so mental . So many variables to shooting a slingshot well . Don't think so much when shooting . You will be back to form .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Forks... Treefork, you've mentioned how your bands don't like the cold. Is inconsistency the result for you too?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Thanks Forks... Treefork, you've mentioned how your bands don't like the cold. Is inconsistency the result for you too?


No . It's the slower speed changing the trajectory and making the longer shots difficult .


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

lows 40s isnt quite that cold for rubber, it'll be slower than at higher temps, but its when it drops below freezing that things become a concern, like bands looking like shriveled candy wrappers after a shot, or straight up snapping on the draw....


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

It was me. I was looking for something to blame it on. Since I got the indoor catch box up I've been trying out all the perk niners. Different frames, different bands, different mounts, different ammo... I think I overwhelmed myself. Last two sessions I went back to my target Scout and I'm back to normal, which for me is being able to hit a cantaloupe 9 out of 10 times from 10 meters. By summer I want to reduce that to an orange. I've had periods of competency but I can't seem to sustain them past two or three sessions...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> lows 40s isnt quite that cold for rubber, it'll be slower than at higher temps, but its when it drops below freezing that things become a concern, like bands looking like shriveled candy wrappers after a shot, or straight up snapping on the draw....


Mine always snap on the release in weather below freezing...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> I've set up a catch box in my shop and while insulated, the temperatures are in the mid to low 40's. My shooting absolutely sucks right now. I'm all over the place. I'm wondering if that's how cold weather affects your shooting, or if abnormalities manifest differently for everybody? I've seen some describe the cold as power depleting, but I've been shooting 3/8 with TB Silver, 7/8 x 3/4, for a couple of weeks now and any lack of zip isn't as readily apparent as the lack of consistency. I'm missing by 6-7 inches at 33 ft. and there's no pattern to it. I haven't shot this poorly since late in my Tard phase. Gotta be the cold, right?


It is an established fact that the Tard factor kicks in when the temperature drops and the mind goes numb. Also, the slingshooter's "ammo-in-the-pouch" shrivel.

THWACK! :werd: :screwy:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You're not kidding Thwack. I've seen Marksman rendered Clueless by a 12 degree wind-chill factor.

Might you hazard a guess on temperature ranges? Where Doofi backslide to Tard or Shooter to Doofus?

Can a Master backslide? Can warm temperatures turn a Doofus into a Shooter by the law of ipsofacto?

Thanks for helping to clarify Thwack. We need numbers man.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> You're not kidding Thwack. I've seen Marksman rendered Clueless by a 12 degree wind-chill factor.
> 
> Might you hazard a guess on temperature ranges? Where Doofi backslide to Tard or Shooter to Doofus?
> 
> ...


As far as "Can a Master backslide?", I must defer to Nathan @ Flippinout/Simple-Shot, for he is the undisputed "Master", at least in my book.

Now, here are the numbers as you requested (I've unsealed the secret vault, just for you): 6,33,29,12, 62,88, 74, 5, 3.14, 93 and 98.6, in the Imperial system. You'll have to do your own metric conversions...sorry.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> You're not kidding Thwack. I've seen Marksman rendered Clueless by a 12 degree wind-chill factor.
> 
> Might you hazard a guess on temperature ranges? Where Doofi backslide to Tard or Shooter to Doofus?
> 
> ...


The "law of ipsofacto" cannot be taken into consideration as a viable example of empirical thinking in the realm of enterophysical manifications and altruisms because of it's astute lack of gibberish. Had it received gibberish, from the mother ship "Gibberona", it still would be lacking in value because of lack of pure marination, which stews in the face of astrophysics and global chefs. I presume that that you have the appropriate edumummification to assimilate these findings by the most astute thinkerologists from the University of Oz, in Kansas.

THWACK!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Sounds like you wandered into a bad batch of mushrooms. Have a buttermilk. Lie down for a bit...

Happened to me one time while camping in the Pinchot. Thought I was an eagle. Tried to make wings out of my tent.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

when you Thwack yourself at the end of typing, there are only so many messages you can put down before you end up like my cousin Clement. he's not allowed slingshots anymore. he just sits there licking dirt off a splintery stick.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> when you Thwack yourself at the end of typing, there are only so many messages you can put down before you end up like my cousin Clement. he's not allowed slingshots anymore. he just sits there licking dirt off a splintery stick.


Lmao!!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

